# Boneless, skinless, sand hill crane breasts



## dubob (Dec 22, 2019)

How would you cook or have you cooked it on your pellet grill? I brought home breasts from 8 birds bagged in Texas a couple weeks ago and would like to start with a smoked cook. The one after this will be a sous vide cook. Any of you Texas BBQ Masters have any advice?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2019)

Holy cow!
I thought Sand hill cranes were a federally protected species. They are for sure in Florida & I think they are all across the country. They do have some fine breasts on them, but no legs! Are they legal to hunt in Utah?
Al


----------



## dubob (Dec 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow!
> I thought Sand hill cranes were a federally protected species. They are for sure in Florida & I think they are all across the country. They do have some fine breasts on them, but no legs! Are they legal to hunt in Utah?
> Al


Sandhill Cranes may be legally hunted in *Alaska, Arizona, and Utah*, as well as in 9 of the 10 states in the Central Flyway, a migration route that runs from the arctic to the Gulf of Mexico. Nebraska is the only state in the Central Flyway that does not allow crane hunting.

Utah limit is 1 per season (with a drawn permit - very hard to draw) while Texas allows 3 birds a day with a three day possession limit on a general hunting license.


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 22, 2019)

Hunting Sand Hill Cranes in Texas legally...

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/regs/animals/sandhill-crane


A Federal Sandhill Crane Hunting Permit is required to hunt Sandhill Cranes, in addition to a valid Texas hunting license, Texas Migratory Game Bird Endorsement, and HIP Certification.

As far as wood to use for smoking, perhaps a mixture of Pecan and Maple...   Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow!
> I thought Sand hill cranes were a federally protected species. They are for sure in Florida & I think they are all across the country. They do have some fine breasts on them, but no legs! Are they legal to hunt in Utah?
> Al


AL you are correct! 
Some species of birds that associate with *Sandhill Cranes* (e.g., waterfowl) can be *hunted legally* in some areas. ... Only 58 of these have been designated as game species for which *hunting* seasons can be established. The rest have no sport *hunting* seasons and are protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.


----------



## dubob (Dec 22, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> A Federal Sandhill Crane Hunting Permit is required to hunt Sandhill Cranes, in addition to a valid Texas hunting license, Texas Migratory Game Bird Endorsement, and HIP Certification.


I have the Texas Super Combo license that covers all that and more.  Going back in April for a turkey hunt and more wild pigs.


----------



## whtelk (Dec 22, 2019)

I am a very avid waterfowl hunter and have been for 45 plus years, have always wanted to hunt sandhill cranes..... heard they are flying steaks! We call them shypokes here in Oregon.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 22, 2019)

We use to have 1 of the main flyways  up through central ND.  Have not hunted them for many years. Was one of my dad's and uncles favorite  hunting seasons before their passing.


----------



## dubob (Dec 23, 2019)

Decided to keep it simple.  Washed the breasts to rid them of any blood from the packaging (vacuum packed).  Dried them with paper towels.  Coated then with EVOO and Heaven Made  Texas Best Beef Rub.  Set pellet grill to low smoke (160*F) and inserted a temp probe in each breast.  I pulled them when the IT hit 125*F; wrapped in foil and a towel; rested for 90 minutes.

Here they are with EVOO & rub; ready for the grill:






This is the rub I used:






Here is the finished product ready for the table - perfect medium rare, very moist, very tender, and delicious:






Sorry, there aren't any leftovers for y'all to try.  Maybe next time - NOT!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2019)

Gosh those look good!!
I'd love to try some!
Al


----------



## whtelk (Dec 24, 2019)

Mmmm


----------

